# US/UK Spouses Moving to Dubin, Ireland



## Mnia7 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello everyone, I could really do with some recent information. I would very much prefer hearing from people who have embarked on the same journey and who can offer some recent information on the situation. I have read similar stories but they are dated as far back as 2013 and as it is now 2017 I wonder if anything has changed since then.

My husband is from the UK and I am from the US and for the past 6 months we have been living together in Thailand. We are planning to move to Dublin, Ireland and wonder about the process to do so.

I have checked on INIS and am aware that I am from visa exempt country and that if I wish to stay past 90 days I must register at/with the Garda in person.

What I am uncertain of is if I am allowed to show up with my mister at the airport without doing anything beforehand. At the moment we are planning to stay anywhere from 3-6 months in Ireland and he certainly will be exercising his treaty rights while we are there. 

Please let me know if I am ok to accompany him, same flight, same line (queue) when we arrive in Dublin. What should I have with me besides my passport, marriage certificate, and my man? What do we need to tell/show the officials? What are the rules and regulations for this situation? Please let me know with the experience and expertise that you have and I promise to pay it forward  thanks so much for reading and I look forward to hearing from you.

Manika- Nia


----------

